# Feminized Plants



## ziggyross (Jun 12, 2019)

I was wondering can a feminized plant be pollinated? It seems a lot of seed sights are going to mostly fem'ed seeds lately. If the strain I want is only available fem'ed can I pollinate it with a male from a different strain?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi ziggyross

Yes they can be pollinated, but unless you have male/female of your desired strain you will be making a hybrid of the two strains you cross.


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 12, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Hi ziggyross
> 
> Yes they can be pollinated, but unless you have male/female of your desired strain you will be making a hybrid of the two strains you cross.



Thank you HP that's what I was hoping. I realize it will be a Hybrid but that's ok because it will be crossed with some thing good. Is there a chance it will create Hermes?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2019)

There is always the chance that femmed seeds will hermy.  However if the female seed is from a reputable breeder that makes fem seeds right, they should not hermy. 

Most marijuana strains are already hybrids.  Unless you cross a pure indica or a pure sativa, you are already dealing with a hybrid.  You will be making a new cross.


----------



## Dr Feel good (Jul 4, 2019)

Why would you want to pollinate?  who likes seedy buds. the only reason too is if you want to breed and if you are asking that question I doubt you have that skillset.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 5, 2019)

People pollinate so that they have seeds from strains that they like and not have to buy them.  There is not huge skillset required to make seed for yourself.  Branches can also be selectively pollinated so you don't end up with an entire plant full of seeds.


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 21, 2019)

ziggyross said:


> I was wondering can a feminized plant be pollinated? It seems a lot of seed sights are going to mostly fem'ed seeds lately. If the strain I want is only available fem'ed can I pollinate it with a male from a different strain?


yes you can


----------

